# WTD: 32/36 spoke wheelset for Shimano 10 speed



## toontra (1 Jan 2008)

Sorted!


----------



## Crackle (1 Jan 2008)

So what bike have you got now you've sold the Audax?


----------



## toontra (1 Jan 2008)

Crackle said:


> So what bike have you got now you've sold the Audax?



 Got a Van Nicholas Yukon arriving next week


----------



## Crackle (1 Jan 2008)

Whoo! Well report back on it then when you get it


----------



## toontra (1 Jan 2008)

Will do. I'm planning quite a few sportives & audaxes this year as well as a 7-day solo LEJoG in May (and the LEL next year), so it's going to get a fair old pasting.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jan 2008)

toontra said:


> Got a Van Nicholas Yukon arriving next week



C'mon, you've had this a few weeks now. What do you think. Different beast to the Audax I bet?


----------



## toontra (19 Jan 2008)

Crackle said:


> C'mon, you've had this a few weeks now. What do you think. Different beast to the Audax I bet?



Absolutely! Unfortunately what with work and my reluctance to take the new bike out in the rain it's only had a couple of outings so far - tomorrow will be the first proper ride.

First impressions - it's light, it's beautiful and it's well put together (welds, bosses). I'm still tweaking the stem height and seatpost and having a bit of trouble indexing the front mech (Ultegra 3), but the main difference I've noticed so far is the ease with which I can accellerate from coasting at 15-20 to putting on a burst of speed. It's almost effortless. I've never ridden a full-on racer but I imagine this is common to them.

The steering is a little bit more twitchy than the Dawes, but that's only to be expected and it certainly isn't enough to be a problem. No toe overlap for me, but I do have quite small feet!

All in all I'm very pleased, but won't be happy till I've broken the begger in with a few long rides. Can't wait


----------

